# wlan button

## jimakt

Hi! I have an Acer Aspire 5020 and i can't turn on wireless from the buttton....Any ideas????

The chipset is broadcom and i use ndiswrapper to load the driver....

----------

## Specialized

I think you have to write an bash-script which loads the driver. 

In my case, I use a thinkpad, it looks like this:

```
#!/bin/sh

modprobe ath_pci;

/etc/init.d/net.ath0 start;
```

You have to save it to f. e. /etc/acpi/wifi.sh and make it executeable: chmod 0774 /etc/acpi/wifi.sh

Then you  create an acpi-event which contains your Hotkey, in may case it looks like this:

```
# /etc/acpi/events/wifi

#

event=ibm/hotkey HKEY 00000080 00001005

action=/etc/acpi/wifi.sh

```

The wifi.sh-script you can make a bit more komplex, it's very simple, because I'm not very firm with bash-scripting.

But here is an tutorial.

Maybe you can write an control-structur which checks if your wirelessmodule is loaded, if it is so, it unloads it by pressing your hotkey, if not, it loads the module and starts the needed services.

----------

## azrael120

 *jimakt wrote:*   

> Hi! I have an Acer Aspire 5020 and i can't turn on wireless from the buttton....Any ideas????
> 
> The chipset is broadcom and i use ndiswrapper to load the driver....

 

as many other people i am having the same problem. did anyone get it work on this model? i'm using an aspire 5024

----------

## nabla²

 *Specialized wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> Then you  create an acpi-event which contains your Hotkey, in may case it looks like this:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

How did you get the key of your wireless button? xev and and showkey didn't work. I have some other buttons that don't show any keys either but I found their keys in the discussion forum of the debian wiki for my notebook (and added them to the correspondig gentoo wiki, see signature). Did you find them too?

----------

## Specialized

I found the keys over linux on laptops. The Mute- and the AccessIBM button work with kde. This was the easiest part.

----------

## akb

the problem is that the chip does not get power unless the corresponding windows app from "launch manager" is started. this program activates the power supply to the chip itself (thats what the acer support told me).

----------

## Kaiiserni

 *akb wrote:*   

> the problem is that the chip does not get power unless the corresponding windows app from "launch manager" is started. this program activates the power supply to the chip itself (thats what the acer support told me).

 

you have to google acerhk for 32 bit linux or acer_acpi for 64 bit linux... this activates the wireless lan in acpi bios... 

have the same laptop...   :Wink: 

----------

## akb

yeah, i recently got it working

but for me its acer_acpi though its a 32bit linux. acerhk didnt work

but now it works fine. wrote a small script to automatically get it up while booting (/etc/init.d/acer_wireless.sh (c) akb  :Wink:  ) and all's fine  :Smile: 

----------

